# Tired of Waiting. Want to give up.



## lazykranch (Dec 18, 2012)

Ok I've had it. I'm ready to give up on Cookie. We were told her dates she was exposed to the buck was 7/17/12 thru 8/20/12. Well they are so far off its ridiculous. Here we are March 1st and nothing. Yes she is huge and building a sack for 3 to 4 weeks now. Yes she has had milky drainage. Yes her ligaments are still there. Ugh. I have no clue when she will kid or if ever. She was supposed to have my sons 4H project kid but now we are backing out.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Do you own Cookie?

Remember Doe Code.


----------



## lazykranch (Dec 18, 2012)

Yes we bought Cookie in December. Oh yes the Doe Code. It needs burnt. I have foaled out over 100 baby horses but one goat has me so stumped its driving me crazy. Lol


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

It is much easier when you know the due date. Definitely much harder when you don't know the due date.


----------



## lazykranch (Dec 18, 2012)

Yes I thought when we bought her everything was cool but I was wrong. We only have two does and this one is due now sometime & the other is in May. I only have room for so many & with horses too the space is tight. In late spring & summer I will have 30 yearlings who are half sisters to our buck coming to mow my fields. My buck & two does will be kept in a separate pen.


----------



## kayshowgoats (Feb 16, 2013)

Wow! Those dates are bad. My daughter's does didn't even go to the breeder's until 9/15/12. They did both immediately go into season & get covered, so they have both already kidded. (The twins are 10 days old & the singleton is 8 days old).

When is your son's fair for the 4-H project? I am discovering that different counties/states do theirs at all different times of the year. (We don't show until August). 
Is there a minimum weight for the fair? I am assuming the picture of the goat for you avatar is Cookie, so I see she is a boer. So then I want to ask if your son too old for the open show, where the little tiny ones goats fit in perfectly.


----------



## lazykranch (Dec 18, 2012)

My avatar is actually our buck. He was accidentally dehorned at his breeders. Lol. It's ok I don't mind. Our show is in September & first weigh in they have to be 35 pounds. Honest there are about half the kids that don't make it. Cookie is bred to a son of Little League that honestly wasn't built big but was nice correct & long. Helps her out well.


----------



## lazykranch (Dec 18, 2012)

Wednesday evening


----------



## lazykranch (Dec 18, 2012)

lazykranch said:


> Wednesday evening











This is a close up of our buck Cappacino. He is just a year old. Has a lot of growing up to do. But he's a complete baby.


----------



## kayshowgoats (Feb 16, 2013)

She looks close . . . if that makes you feel _any_ better at all . . . 

But, that being said . . . our first little guy ever was born on March 26th of last year. By the second week of August, when my daughter showed him, he weighed 75 pounds. He had good muscle tone & took third place (out of ten in his class). We felt that he might have placed higher, but we had actually wethered him a bit young, so his legs didn't seem to grow like we expected. He also had a lot of scratches (okay, they were really gouges) around his neck because a dog "played" with him three days before the show.

I hope that does make you actually feel better. It is VERY possible to have a kid born in March and make 35 pounds by September quite easily. In fact, 35 pounds is our weight minimum also.


----------



## lazykranch (Dec 18, 2012)

Oh 35 pounds is July first weigh in. Sept they have to be 65 I'm thinking. We always have been close to overweight. Hehe.


----------



## kayshowgoats (Feb 16, 2013)

You have two weigh ins? Talk about differences from place to place! We only do the weigh in at the actual fair. I still think it's possible to make the weights -- if she will just hurry up & kid for you. But obviously this is something you & your son need to decide. Good luck! I really hope it all works out. 

(Just thinking - you could buy a kid & then sell the one due in order to "reimburse" yourself).


----------



## lazykranch (Dec 18, 2012)

Yes we have two weigh ins for almost all livestock. Our intentions were if we have a buckling we would be able to sell @ fair. If we have a doeling we would show her then bring back home & breed fall of her yearling year. Still undecided. Still wanting to SQUISH her so she would pop. Lol.


----------



## lazykranch (Dec 18, 2012)

Ok I am still waiting on Cookie to kid. Ugh. Last few days she has had a large amount of milky mucous coming from behind but tonight it had a small ting of orange. Her udder is good & full. She seemed content at 9 pm but since I have a new horse arriving thru the wee hours of the am I will get to check her again.


----------



## kayshowgoats (Feb 16, 2013)

Hope she is soon SOON!!


----------



## kayshowgoats (Feb 16, 2013)

Haven't heard any news ... and couldn't find anything in a search. Did Cookie finally kid?


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Good question. But I think she's swamped with horse stuff too.


----------



## kayshowgoats (Feb 16, 2013)

That was the reason she wanted Cookie kidded much sooner, wasn't it?


----------



## lazykranch (Dec 18, 2012)

No she hasn't. She's waiting on Easter I guess. She's huge as a house. And the horses are all at there new home and our new rescue is enjoying his new pen & food.


----------



## thorsonfarms (Feb 21, 2013)

So that should be our kids new names waitin on Easter! Lol


----------



## lazykranch (Dec 18, 2012)

thorsonfarms said:


> So that should be our kids new names waitin on Easter! Lol


Holdin out for Easter. Waitin on Easter. & Easter Doe Code. Lol.


----------



## thorsonfarms (Feb 21, 2013)

I like those! Very clever mine was acting a bit off tonight so I really hope she goes tonight or tomorrow but i will believe it when I see it or at least see more udder or amber goo!


----------



## kayshowgoats (Feb 16, 2013)

It does look like she's waiting for Easter. I think you need to have a SERIOUS talk with the person you got her from. In all honesty, I bet the person totally mixed up their records. There is no way that goat was covered when you were told!


----------



## lazykranch (Dec 18, 2012)

kayshowgoats said:


> It does look like she's waiting for Easter. I think you need to have a SERIOUS talk with the person you got her from. In all honesty, I bet the person totally mixed up their records. There is no way that goat was covered when you were told!


I have already talked with her and she has no clue when she is due. I don't think the buck was ever really pulled out of the pen. Or if he was Cookie was aloud to roam around & she could get in with him anytime.


----------



## lazykranch (Dec 18, 2012)

Nothing again this morning. She's really getting on my last nerve. What irritates me the most is if I stop watching her she will kid & loose one or all & I will be at fault. If I keep watching her she will never kid. Can't win either way. This plan has all went down the tubes. My sons project is no longer fun. Even he hates the doe code now.


----------



## kayshowgoats (Feb 16, 2013)

When she finally has that baby, it will be fun again.


----------



## thorsonfarms (Feb 21, 2013)

Totally agree! The end result is completely worth the 5 month + wait. just imagine if we all raised elephants! Ain't that 22 months?? Lol


----------



## lazykranch (Dec 18, 2012)

I think maybe I should head out for a nite check. Something tells me I better see what the doe is up too.


----------



## kayshowgoats (Feb 16, 2013)

Keep us updated!


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

Anything? Ur doe is as big as mine and she's due anytime. Mine has a full tight udder goo everything..but nothing...the waiting will all be worth it. My last foal I missed during a night check by >30 minutes. Was checking every 2 hours, sneeky mare I guess. I feel the same about missing a kidding I feel like I NEED to be there, just in case. Good luck!


----------



## lazykranch (Dec 18, 2012)

Pictures from just now? She won't even look at me. Haha.


----------



## thorsonfarms (Feb 21, 2013)

Any kids yet? That looks promising a lot more progress than mine!


----------



## lazykranch (Dec 18, 2012)

thorsonfarms said:


> Any kids yet? That looks promising a lot more progress than mine!


Ha well as of this morning no! But I'll be home in a couple hours so we will see.


----------



## lazykranch (Dec 18, 2012)

Still nothing. Easter hurry up. She is waiting for Easter. Grrr


----------



## lazykranch (Dec 18, 2012)

No babies. Boohoo. How long to Easter again.


----------



## thorsonfarms (Feb 21, 2013)

14 days after tomorrow! (Til Easter) good luck maybe we will both get the luck of the Irish tomorrow!!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I have come to believe like a watch pot that never boils a watched goat will never kid...lol...good luck...I like that name "Waiting on Easter " LOL


----------



## lazykranch (Dec 18, 2012)

happybleats said:


> I have come to believe like a watch pot that never boils a watched goat will never kid...lol...good luck...I like that name "Waiting on Easter " LOL


Well she's holding up the Easter deal. Mignight check she was fast asleep.


----------



## kayshowgoats (Feb 16, 2013)

Well, we just did our weigh in at one month. The twins, who will be one month tomorrow weigh 20 pounds (the girl) and 23 pounds (the boy). Our singleton, who won't be one month until Wednesday, weighs 20.5 pounds. So even born at Easter, you can make 35 pounds by July.


----------



## lazykranch (Dec 18, 2012)

kayshowgoats said:


> Well, we just did our weigh in at one month. The twins, who will be one month tomorrow weigh 20 pounds (the girl) and 23 pounds (the boy). Our singleton, who won't be one month until Wednesday, weighs 20.5 pounds. So even born at Easter, you can make 35 pounds by July.


Haha we passed this year. Book sign up was this past Thursday. Things are just way out of wack & we will probably end up feeding these kids out for a sale now. Just depends what she has.


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

happybleats said:


> I have come to believe like a watch pot that never boils a watched goat will never kid...lol...good luck...I like that name "Waiting on Easter " LOL


Haha. I think you told me that too. It just depends on who can stick it out longer the pot or watcher. I'm pretty stubborn(you could probably tell). Sometimes being so is not to my benefit. Especially after several sleepless nights and red bleery eyes and then for the doe to go and kid in the middle of the day. No sleepless nights were needed. But, I didn't miss it either. Lol


----------



## lazykranch (Dec 18, 2012)

Nothing again this morning. I'm really worried she might never kid. Her belly is huge and udder too but can she fake the kids moving inside? Is there something I'm missing?


----------



## thorsonfarms (Feb 21, 2013)

Just be patient bc at least she has signs like being big and having an udder my other 3 aren't showing anymore signs so I'm wondering if they were even bred?! Good luck I'm still betting on Easter


----------



## lazykranch (Dec 18, 2012)

I don't know how much longer she can hold out. Her belly has caved in on the top & her udder is even bigger than before. My son got beat up by her tonight just because he walked behind her. Haha.


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

She sounds ready....any new pics?


----------



## kayshowgoats (Feb 16, 2013)

Sounds like she won't make it to Easter!!


----------



## lazykranch (Dec 18, 2012)

I will try to snap some pictures at midnight check. My phone was dead at dinner time. And I was chasing my sons yearling nanny that I swear is Houdini. She is due in end of May and is constantly hungry. She gets out to eat the horses hay they don't finish. I have her on 3 flakes of hay twice a day. Guess she's just going to have to get more. Piglet!


----------



## lazykranch (Dec 18, 2012)

These are pictures of tonight. She really wasn't happy so I was quick to snap these. I got bit for the last one. Carharts protect you good. Lol.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

oh soon soon soon


----------



## thorsonfarms (Feb 21, 2013)

She's looking good glad you had carhartts on last time one but me 3 times on butt and my legs I was wearing thin pj pants! Hope she goes before Easter hey maybe Palm Sunday! Lol


----------



## lazykranch (Dec 18, 2012)

Oh she is slick. I'd love her to be a horse because she would be my Reiner. This chic can spin fast. Thank god she was de-horned. Ok she was a quad & the buck was a twin. But I say she just has two in there. Or one big one. The more grumpy she gets the smaller her sides stick out. If you can see the one picture looks like she has dropped some. Of course her hairy udder only because I don't want to die clipping it. Haha. And think she was a bottle kid. Yikes


----------



## lazykranch (Dec 18, 2012)

lazykranch said:


> Oh she is slick. I'd love her to be a horse because she would be my Reiner. This chic can spin fast. Thank god she was de-horned. Ok she was a quad & the buck was a twin. But I say she just has two in there. Or one big one. The more grumpy she gets the smaller her sides stick out. If you can see the one picture looks like she has dropped some. Of course her hairy udder only because I don't want to die clipping it. Haha. And think she was a bottle kid. Yikes


BTW: Nothing again this morning.


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

I'm going to go out on a limb here and say she is going to be just like one of mine.... As soon as you stop watching, she will kid. Just remember....she can't possibly stay preggo forever!


----------



## lazykranch (Dec 18, 2012)

ogfabby said:


> I'm going to go out on a limb here and say she is going to be just like one of mine.... As soon as you stop watching, she will kid. Just remember....she can't possibly stay preggo forever!


Haha. Well this morning she looked pretty rough. I don't think she can hold out very much longer.


----------



## lazykranch (Dec 18, 2012)

This doe just amazes me. Tonight I put her out with the others while I moved some hay around for our horses. The goats were all hungry so I fed them all in the same pen. Everyone ate & then they all snacked on some hay. At 8:30 I went back down to put everyone in there stalls and checked the doe. She looks like she lost 10 pounds & was as clean as could be on her cooch. It was nice and pink and no discharge at all. It's like she went way backwards. Grr. I turned her light off because I know she's not going to kid. No sense wasting energy.


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

Aaaaaah, you will wake up in the morning to a long string of amber goo and kids by 10 am.


----------



## lazykranch (Dec 18, 2012)

ogfabby said:


> Aaaaaah, you will wake up in the morning to a long string of amber goo and kids by 10 am.


I'll be long gone by then but ok. Haha. She will have plenty of time to teach her little ones to bite me by 5:30pm. Lol


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

I swear....she is doing the exact same thing that one of my does did. I just had a range of dates for her. Nothing set. The people I bought her from (that had her since she was a kid...I bought her as a 6 year old) told me they had started putting her up at night and that she should go any time. 3 weeks of checking her constantly and I finally said forget it! I'm going to have the doe that NEVER kids. Told the husband I wasn't going out there any more that night after I fed. She had discharge for the entire three weeks. She finally stopped discharging that night. I figured I had the only doe that was not ever going to kid. Sure enough, I went out to put her out with the others the next morning and there was the long amber goo...she had not kidded when I left for work a couple of hours later and I came home that afternoon to dried off triplets.


----------



## lazykranch (Dec 18, 2012)

This doe has seeped milky white goo for 6 weeks. Her udder has been good size for a month & twice now she has had small amounts of amber goo but nothing to get excited about. I'm no good a ligaments but I do know her tummy has dropped.


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

Haha. I hear ya!! Soon. Easter is only a week and a half away.


----------



## lazykranch (Dec 18, 2012)

ogfabby said:


> Haha. I hear ya!! Soon. Easter is only a week and a half away.


So far she is still holding out. I had to feed her this morning and she looks fine.


----------



## kayshowgoats (Feb 16, 2013)

Okay, let's ask this question: When did you bring her to YOUR house? Figure five months from that date . . . ?


----------



## thorsonfarms (Feb 21, 2013)

I agree with above do that bc when I refigured my girls bred date according to bred/kid calendar and it said she was bred on oct 19 th well there was no buck here on October 19th! Lol she is waiting on Easter!


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

The waiting game gets ssssoooooooo old but when the babies get there it's all worth it......although I'm ready for next seasons kids already


----------



## lazykranch (Dec 18, 2012)

still said:


> The waiting game gets ssssoooooooo old but when the babies get there it's all worth it......although I'm ready for next seasons kids already


We bought her New Years Day. She was bred. I'm thinking her breeding dates actually range from Sept thru Dec but she is way too huge to go passed this month.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

well if she got bred on News years day ( the lates possible) she wont be due til June...Im sorry I dont think I can wait that long...lol


----------



## JenVise (Dec 7, 2012)

Ok, I have been following this girl for 3 weeks now...She needs to have them already!!! I'm in the same boat as you, I have a couple of girls purchased bred...due the first of march...And we are STILL waiting on babies. They show slow progression daily, but no babies yet. I hope they all put us out of our misery soon!!!


----------



## lazykranch (Dec 18, 2012)

This is what I found at 5pm. Excuse her muddy tail. She just looks ready as ever. Ok Easter here we come.


----------



## lazykranch (Dec 18, 2012)

happybleats said:


> well if she got bred on News years day ( the lates possible) she wont be due til June...Im sorry I dont think I can wait that long...lol











This is our yearling doe that is due June 1st. She is a cape traditional/few spot doe Fu Man Chu bloodlines. Bred to out paint buck. Will be are first 100% babies.
I know Cookie only has a few days after I look at this doe.


----------



## kayshowgoats (Feb 16, 2013)

I stink at feeling ligaments too (especially since she won't let me feel them). Our does don't seem to have their bags with that "shine" that a lot of people talk about. We have never seen them "stream". The ONE think I noticed on my older doe, her bag was visibly bugling out behind her legs when looking at her from the side. I do think it's easier to judge the bag changes when you have shaved the perinatal area. But I do remember that you mentioned she was very "cooperative".
Easter would be four months since you got her. I think the absolute longest she can go is May 1. But I agree, she shouldn't be able to go that long with all these signs.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Here are pics on how to check ligs:

http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f197/need-help-finding-ligs-click-here-142521/


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

there is quite a difference between her and your Due in June baby...thank God...Im walking on pins and needles here..


----------



## lazykranch (Dec 18, 2012)

happybleats said:


> there is quite a difference between her and your Due in June baby...thank God...Im walking on pins and needles here..


She is asleep tonight and ate a big dinner so I think I'm safe. It's going down to 19 here. Ugh. So later this week will be better. Lol


----------



## lazykranch (Dec 18, 2012)

lazykranch said:


> She is asleep tonight and ate a big dinner so I think I'm safe. It's going down to 19 here. Ugh. So later this week will be better. Lol


See I was right. She greeted me at the door this morning. Head butted her door off so she was out wandering my part of the barn. I asked her if she lost sight of the calendar. Lol. Easter is just around the corner Cookie. Give it up. Those babies will be mine. Hehe


----------



## lazykranch (Dec 18, 2012)

No kids.


----------



## thorsonfarms (Feb 21, 2013)

Just to cheer ya up you may be getting Palm Sunday babies and the full moon is the 27th or 28th, so it may happen before Easter!


----------



## lazykranch (Dec 18, 2012)

thorsonfarms said:


> Just to cheer ya up you may be getting Palm Sunday babies and the full moon is the 27th or 28th, so it may happen before Easter!


That full moon thing didnt work for any of our other ladies on here but I'm sure my luck it will.


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

Still nothing?


----------



## lazykranch (Dec 18, 2012)

ogfabby said:


> Still nothing?


Nothing yet. But I'm not home from work sooooo. Oh who am I kidding she wouldn't make my weekend any easier. Lol


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

GAH! I can't watch this thread anymore! lol


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

Ok, now she is messing with us all!!

Grrrr....stupid, stupid doe code.


----------



## lazykranch (Dec 18, 2012)

OwnedByTheGoats said:


> GAH! I can't watch this thread anymore! lol


It's it getting boring when she refuses to kid. Heck I think we all should watch another one. This one sucks. Oh wait I'm the doe owner and I'm the one updating this dumb thing. Lol. Ok I've lost it


----------



## lazykranch (Dec 18, 2012)

These are pictures of her tonight. I cannot see how she can hold out much longer. Yes I know this doe has flaws but we still think she makes a nice commercial doe. Hopefully she goes soon. I do not care what she has as long as its healthy & alive.


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

I agree.......how is she holding those suckers in?! Lol!


----------



## lazykranch (Dec 18, 2012)

still said:


> I agree.......how is she holding those suckers in?! Lol!


I used to have a Nubian nanny that kidded for me this passed summer. Her udder was the same size as Cookies except a 1x1. I didn't know boers had such big udders. She is 90% boer & 10% Kiko.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

I don't think boers usually do have suck big udders!!! MAN, she needs to have them or she (or her udder) are going to explode!


----------



## jennnaragsdale (Mar 5, 2013)

She looks close is keep a very close eye in her! Good luck

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


----------



## JenVise (Dec 7, 2012)

Ok...I've about had it...Where is Stone Creek? I live in Kentucky. I'll come on up and bring the gloves....We're gonna go in and get them out!!!!


----------



## lazykranch (Dec 18, 2012)

JenVise said:


> Ok...I've about had it...Where is Stone Creek? I live in Kentucky. I'll come on up and bring the gloves....We're gonna go in and get them out!!!!


Lmao it's in Ohio. Exit 73 off of Interstate 77. Pretty good drive away. Like I said she's waiting on Easter.


----------



## lazykranch (Dec 18, 2012)

jennnaragsdale said:


> She looks close is keep a very close eye in her! Good luck
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


Jenn I have been waiting a whole month on her because we were given the wrong due dates. Lol


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

Come on!!!!


----------



## merrykatherine (Oct 9, 2012)

Ok, I don't post often, but I feel your pain... I have a Nubian doe that is supposedly bred...I figured no way--until now she is really huge, compared to when we got her. She is eating healthy! LOL. I have a ways to go before I'm in your shoes, I'm guessing end of April.

Your thread is keeping me from stressing over my doe! 

Good Luck!


----------



## lazykranch (Dec 18, 2012)

ogfabby said:


> Come on!!!!


Lol guess who's still fat & pregnant. Haha. I came in from lunch & she had been out in the yard eating grass. She kept crying so I went out & put her back in her stall. She is fast asleep now.


----------



## lazykranch (Dec 18, 2012)

lazykranch said:


> Lol guess who's still fat & pregnant. Haha. I came in from lunch & she had been out in the yard eating grass. She kept crying so I went out & put her back in her stall. She is fast asleep now.


Cookie has been laying down almost all day groaning. She didnt finish her supper & didn't even want to get up and meet the new commercial doe I brought home. Hum?


----------



## JenVise (Dec 7, 2012)

Don't tease us!! Lol


----------



## lazykranch (Dec 18, 2012)

JenVise said:


> Don't tease us!! Lol


NO Kids yet. Still waiting.


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

This girl is really ticking me off. I never would have guessed she would go this long...


----------



## lazykranch (Dec 18, 2012)

ogfabby said:


> This girl is really ticking me off. I never would have guessed she would go this long...


Only thing new is more milky white discharge & tight udder. That's all


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

milking white discharge could mean the plug is not gone : ) tight udder is encouraging..: ) One thing we can be sure on is she is indeed pregnant lol


----------



## lazykranch (Dec 18, 2012)

happybleats said:


> milking white discharge could mean the plug is not gone : ) tight udder is encouraging..: ) One thing we can be sure on is she is indeed pregnant lol


She has had white discharge since January so who knows. And her udder has been tight on & off for a week. I don't think she has lost her plug yet either. But it's been 3 days with no discharge and this stuff is way more runny so maybe she is getting ready. I really don't know anymore.


----------



## lazykranch (Dec 18, 2012)

Just went out to check her. This has been her permanent position all day


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Have you gone in and "checked" her? This is like a soap opera! It just keeps on going....
Good luck to you and her! Sending good thoughts for healthy babies!


----------



## BlissMeadows (Jan 9, 2013)

lazykranch said:


> Just went out to check her. This has been her permanent position all day
> 
> View attachment 22196


 are the babies still moving in her?


----------



## lazykranch (Dec 18, 2012)

BlissMeadows said:


> are the babies still moving in her?


No I haven't gone in because I don't think she has lost her plug as of yet. Remember we do not know her official due dates. And yes the baby is still moving. Not as much but I can see it every once an awhile.


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

Anything new?


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

She's a beautiful doe, I hope she doesn't keep you waiting forever! I know that's an understatement lol


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Everyday, it has turned into a ritual for me, I check the last post to see if maybe, she has kidded! 
When she does, it will probably be a quick, uneventful kidding! (I certainly hope so!) 
Maybe she is waiting for warmer weather!


----------



## BlissMeadows (Jan 9, 2013)

Well at least the kids are moving im so glad to hear that just make sure they dont stop Lol thats bad news


----------



## lazykranch (Dec 18, 2012)

Goats Rock said:


> Everyday, it has turned into a ritual for me, I check the last post to see if maybe, she has kidded!
> When she does, it will probably be a quick, uneventful kidding! (I certainly hope so!)
> Maybe she is waiting for warmer weather!


FINALLY! They are here! 2 Bucks! One red headed traditional & one black headed traditional. We went on a trip & come back and they she just finished kidding. Pictures soon.


----------



## lazykranch (Dec 18, 2012)

Here's the boys


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

Congrats!!!! The wait was worth it for the little black headed one!! Jealous!


----------



## JenVise (Dec 7, 2012)

Thank you lord!!!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

All this waiting and she gave you BUCKLINGS?!?! Oh. My. Gosh. Well, not everything can be perfect! 

LOL, just kidding, congrats!


----------



## lazykranch (Dec 18, 2012)

ogfabby said:


> Congrats!!!! The wait was worth it for the little black headed one!! Jealous!


There daddy was solid black so I expected a little bit of black. They will probably both be sold. My son is very proud of what he got. He was jumping up & down like a cheerleader for me to come see. Lol.


----------



## lazykranch (Dec 18, 2012)

OwnedByTheGoats said:


> All this waiting and she gave you BUCKLINGS?!?! Oh. My. Gosh. Well, not everything can be perfect!
> 
> LOL, just kidding, congrats!


Thank you. As for bucklings I'm ok with it. Especially the black headed one cause if my son decides to sell them I can trade for a black headed doeling my co worker had. Hehe.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

My doe had twin bucks... I was actually happy! You can't look at their fuzzy faces and not be happy!


----------



## lazykranch (Dec 18, 2012)

OwnedByTheGoats said:


> My doe had twin bucks... I was actually happy! You can't look at their fuzzy faces and not be happy!


We are just glad the wait is over & I don't have another due till end of May. I need a break. Lol


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

We only had one to kid this year, we didn't know her due date, though. We ended up with two bucks AND missed the birth!


----------



## lazykranch (Dec 18, 2012)

OwnedByTheGoats said:


> We only had one to kid this year, we didn't know her due date, though. We ended up with two bucks AND missed the birth!


Our next will be a FF that is a looney bin. I honestly can't stand her but my son loves her so I keep quiet.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

LOL! That made me laugh.


----------



## BlissMeadows (Jan 9, 2013)

OH. My. Goodness!!! THEY ARE ADORABLE! i love that black headed one! Lol congrats!


----------



## kayshowgoats (Feb 16, 2013)

Congrats!! We told you that once the babies were here it would be worth it. Post more pics.


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

Well I guess she didn't make you wait all the way till easter. Lol Congrats they are really cute.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Congratulations! Cute little boys!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

congrats...." ) they are healthy looking boys..born just on time (wink)


----------



## lazykranch (Dec 18, 2012)

happybleats said:


> congrats...." ) they are healthy looking boys..born just on time (wink)


Thanks. I posted pictures on birth announcements. Cookie's doing great & the kids are cute. I have to milk her a little bit but nothing major


----------



## thorsonfarms (Feb 21, 2013)

Hooray!!! So glad she finally gave them up for you!! They are cuties!


----------

